# Suche   Stör - Rezept



## Gator01 (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute , da ich gestern meinen ersten Stör fing und kein Rezept für die Zubereitung fand , nun die Frage an alle die es lesen :
Hat jemand ne `IDEE ??  #4


----------



## Grauer Wolf (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche   Stör - Rezept*

mir ging´s ebenso; beim googeln unter "stör-rezepte" fand ich dann unter anderem dies:
http://www.rezeptidee.com/kat-rezepte-stoer-1125.html

wohl bekomm´s 
Petri Heil !


----------



## FischerBub (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche   Stör - Rezept*

Hmmm|rolleyes.

Ich vermute das der Stör nun gar nicht mehr gekocht werden muss. Die nötige Eiweiszersetzung sollt auch nach ca.3 Jahren Tk ziemlich abgeschlossen Sein.

Sushi würde sich nun empfehlen|kopfkrat.

PS Ruf zuvor schonmal den Notarzt bevor du das dann noch isst|rolleyes.

:m:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche   Stör - Rezept*

Stör ist geräuchert eine absolute Delikatesse! Total lecker, aber ziemlich fett! Solltest du unbedingt probieren...#6


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche   Stör - Rezept*

Voila: 

Geschmorter Stör an Ratatouille
Für 4 Pers:

8 Kotelettzuschnitte vom Stör zu je ca.120g,
30 ml kalt gepresstes Olivenöl,
300 ml Fischfond,
Speisestärke,
Pfeffer, Salz

Marinade:
300 ml trockener Weißwein,
1 geschälte, halbierte Schalotte,
1 Stängel Rosmarin,
3 Stängel Thymian,
3 Blätter Liebstöckel,
1 Lorbeerblatt,
1gehälftete, entkernte Knoblauchzehe

Ratatouille :
30 ml kalt gepresstes Olivenöl,
je 1 rote, grüne, gelbe Paprika,
2 Schalotten,
1 kleine Zucchini,
3 Zweige krause Petersilie,
frisch gemahlener Pfeffer,
Salz

Fischfond:

Kopf, Flossen und Knochen vom Stör,
Marinade, 
500 ml Hühnerbrühe (instant)
je 1 kleines Stück Mohrrübe und Lauch,
1 Zwiebel,
1 Lorbeerblatt,
10 weiße Pfefferkörner,
Salz

Zubereitung:
Den Weißwein mit den Zutaten für die Marinade in eine Schüssel geben. 
Die Tranchen vom Stör einlegen und im Kühlschrank über Nacht marinieren lassen.
Tranchen herausnehmen, mit Küchenkrepp trocken tupfen und beiseite legen.

Fischfond:
Die Marinade mit der Hühnerbrühe, der Mohrrübe, dem Lauch, der Zwiebel, 
dem Lorbeerblatt, den Pfefferkörnern und einer Priese Salz aufkochen.
In den Sud Kopf, Flossen und Knochen vom Stör geben, aufkochen und bei zurückgeschalteter Temperatur köcheln lassen.
Fond abseihen und auf 400 ml einkochen.

 Ratatouille:
Paprika schälen, halbieren und entkernen, die Schalotten schälen,
die Zucchini waschen und alles in kleine Würfel schneiden.
Die Petersilie fein schneiden.
In der Bratpfanne das Olivenöl erhitzen, darin die 
Gemüsewürfel anbraten, salzen und pfeffern.
Bei mittlerer Hitze und geschlossenem Deckel weich dünsten.
Die Petersilie zufügen, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.
Warm halten.
Im Schmortopf das Olivenöl erhitzen.
Die Koteletts vom Stör pfeffern, salzen und im Öl beidseitig anbraten.
Den Fischfond zugießen, Deckel aufsetzen und bei zurückgeschalteter Hitze schmoren.
Fischstücke aus dem Schmortopf nehmen und warm halten, gegebenenfalls die kleinen Bauchlappen mit der Küchenschere vor dem servieren abschneiden.
Die Soße mit Speisestärke binden, mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken.

Dazu reicht man Spaghetti.

Garzeiten:
Fischfond ca. 25 min,
Ratatouille ca. 10 min,
Fischkoteletts ca. 12 min.

Zubereitungszeit: ca. 70 min
Marinierzeit: über Nacht
------------------------------------------------------

In Weinsud gedünsteter Stör
Für 4 Pers:

4 Filetstücke vom Stör zu ca.150g,
250 ml trockener Weißwein,
500 ml Fischbrühe,
50 ml Olivenöl,
10 weiße Pfefferkörner,
2 Schalotten

Fischbrühe:
Kopf, Flossen und Knochen vom Stör,
Suppengrün,
4 weiße Champignons, 
1 Tl Senfkörner,
10 weiße Pfefferkörner,
1 gestr. Tl Salz

Sauce:
25g Butter,
1 klein geschnittene Schalotte,
1 El Mehl,
50 ml Sahne,
400ml Fischfond,
1 gehäutete, in Würfel geschnittene Fleischtomate,
1 Prise Zucker,
Zitronensaft,
frisch gemahlener Pfeffer,
Salz

Zubereitung:
Kopf, Flossen und Knochen vom Stör zusammen mit dem Suppengrün
(je 1 Stück Möhre, Sellerieknolle, Lauch, Petersilienwurzel),
geviertelten Champignons, Pfefferkörnern, Senfkörnern und Salz
in einen Topf geben und mit kaltem Wasser bedecken.
Fischbrühe aufkochen, abschäumen und bei
zurückgeschalteter Hitze köcheln lassen.
Brühe durch das Haarsieb abseihen, wieder in den Topf geben
und auf ca. 600 ml einkochen. Schalotten schälen und in die Brühe geben.
Pfefferkörner, Olivenöl, Weißwein zufügen und alles aufkochen.
Schaum abschöpfen.
Nach Ende der Garzeit vom Fond 400 ml abschöpfen und beiseite stellen.
Im Restfond die Filets warm halten.
In der Zwischenzeit die Fleischtomate kreuzweise einschneiden,
mit kochendem Wasser kurz überbrühen, häuten, abkühlen lassen,
halbieren, entkernen und in kleine Würfel schneiden.

Für die Sauce die Butter im Stieltopf erhitzen,
darin die klein geschnittene Schalotte glasig andünsten.
Das Mehl zufügen und alles glatt rühren.
Die Sahne angiessen, den Fischfond zufügen
und unter ständigem Rühren aufkochen lassen.
Mit Zitronensaft, Zucker, Pfeffer, und Salz abschmecken.

Vor dem Servieren durch ein Haarsieb seihen und die Tomatenwürfel zugeben.

Dazu schmecken Wildreis und Blattsalat

Garzeiten:
Fischbrühe ca. 25 min,
Fischfilet ca. 8 min

Zubereitungszeit ca.60 min


----------



## moardin (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche   Stör - Rezept*

Hier ein Rezept aus meiner Rezeptsammlung 


Sterlet auf Karpatische Art (Kecsege Kárpáti módra)




30 Ragoutkrebse
1,8 kg Sterlet
(ein großer Fisch oder 6x300 g)
1 Bund Dill


0, 1 l Weißwein
100g Butter      
200 g Pilze
60 g Butter
Salz, Pfeffer, Petersilie


40g Mehl
0,25 l süße Sahne




Die Krebse kochen, das Fleisch auslösen und Krebsbutter zubereiten. Die ausgenommenen Sterlete zusammen mit den Köpfen einige Minuten in siedendes Wasser tauchen, unter kaltem Wasser abspülen, mit einem scharfen Messer die Haut abziehen, auf eine Vorlegegabel die sich an der Wirbelsäule entlangziehende gummiartige Sehne rollen, herausnehmen und den Fisch salzen.
Zarten Dill fein hacken, die Pilze in dünne Scheiben schneiden.
Den Fisch in der Röhre, mit etwas Fischbrühe oder Wein begossen und mit Pergamentpapier abgedeckt, das mit Butter gefettet wurde, bei mäßiger Hitze fast gar dünsten. Inzwischen die Pilzscheiben in Butter, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Petersilie andünsten, den feingehackten Dill zufügen (der Dillgeschmack soll überwiegen!), weiter dünsten und schließlich mit Fischbrühe oder Wasser auffüllen. Mehl in süßer Sahne glatt verrühren, die Pilze damit binden und Krebsfleisch und Krebsbutter zufügen. Gut aufkochen lassen, dann über den Fisch gießen und diesen unter zeitweiligem Schütteln des Topfes garen. Als Beilage in Butter geschwenkte Kartoffeln oder Reis
reichen. Das Gericht kann auch von Schillfilet zubereitet werden.


----------

